# Ballpark this for me....



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

masterk said:


> $ 1,000.00 a day plus material.


$1200.00 a day plus 2x materials.


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

orson said:


> If you asked me how long it would take me to hang seven prehung interior doors, build you 3 window jambs, and hang baseboard on a 15x10 room with a closet and 2 outside corners I could ballpark it for you. As a matter of fact I could probably ask you 5 questions and get my time estimate within 30min of exactly how long it would take me. I don't see the problem.


 Your job above is cut and dry. Plumbing is not cut and dry. You have 50 foot of baseboard. Now when you asked for a ballpark price I did not see any info on measurements.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I din't think was an impossible question at all. If it was new construction could you estimate it? The room is going to be gutted. The rough-in in the room I honestly thought a plumber should be able to ballpark. from their it is adding on running a drainline and supplies from basement, obviously things get murky here. And I'm just looking for a ballpark of hours which I do not consider to be the typical "how much" which annoys everyone so much. Now I know that you make no distinction between "how long" and "how much" I will not ask in the future.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

masterk said:


> Your job above is cut and dry. Plumbing is not cut and dry. You have 50 foot of baseboard. Now when you asked for a ballpark price I did not see any info on measurements.


I did not ask for a ballpark price. I asked how long it would take to do this.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

It takes plans and pictures, they give joist layout, counter heights, and much much more, do you see what were saying now?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

All I can say for sure is that I've witnessed on many occasions such work easily accomplished in an 8 hour workday by a single man. The floor was pulled up, the ceiling was yanked down, and the walls for the "path" were open. Don't take my word for it, though. I just wire stuff up.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

orson said:


> I did not ask for a ballpark price. I asked how long it would take to do this.


Yes you did, see the title of this thread.

Is the waste lead also, or just the water? Where can a tie in to non lead water pipe be made? What kind of tie in to the waste is there?

Gimme a break, you ask the impossible.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

orson said:


> I did not ask for a ballpark price. I asked how long it would take to do this.


So if someone on here said they can do it in 4 hrs time, is that what you expect in to get done in?

Sorry but you need to wake up, and come back to reality.


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

BTW you also said that you did not even see the basement for the tie-in point because the HO had to much SH#T in the way. To little info to even get you close. That why I gave you a daily rate. How long do you think it would have taken your old plumber, then times that by his daily rate. You will get closer that any of us trying to be a mind reader over the internet.


----------



## Holmstedt (Feb 16, 2007)

orson said:


> If you asked me how long it would take me to hang seven prehung interior doors, build you 3 window jambs, and hang baseboard on a 15x10 room with a closet and 2 outside corners I could ballpark it for you. As a matter of fact I could probably ask you 5 questions and get my time estimate within 30min of exactly how long it would take me. I don't see the problem.


 
If you asked for new construction it would be like asking this but what you asked is like if I asked you 

"I have these doors that I want hung they came out of my an old 1800 century house and need to be striped then stained and finished. oh and I am short 1 so I'd need to have another made just like the rest.":blink:


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

*charlie don't surf!*

SOMEDAY_* THIS WAR IS GONNA END.:no:*_


----------



## riggs (Dec 22, 2007)

It'll probably take 2 or 3 days. Using existing plumbing vent. Experienced plumber with a helper.:whistling


----------



## riggs (Dec 22, 2007)

orson said:


> If you asked me how long it would take me to hang seven prehung interior doors, build you 3 window jambs, and hang baseboard on a 15x10 room with a closet and 2 outside corners I could ballpark it for you. As a matter of fact I could probably ask you 5 questions and get my time estimate within 30min of exactly how long it would take me. I don't see the problem.


These could be done in a day with 2 experienced guys. Assuming the framing is acceptable and walls are fairly square/leveled. And all materials are on site. No painting.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

There are several unanswered questions here.

Basement - BIG question. No access = no idea
Access to drain in basement? What is the lead tied to in the basement? More lead?

Tub - Old leg tub? (are we replacing the tub?) 3-3/8" bathcock on it? 1-3/8" drain? Is there room for a p-trap? Can you use a 1-1/2" waste and overflow on it? Can you vent this to code given existing conditions?

Lav - will there be one? This won't pass inspection without a lav.

Best you're going to get even from someone coming out to look pre-demo is a range of time/price.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> So if someone on here said they can do it in 4 hrs time, is that what you expect in to get done in?
> 
> Sorry but you need to wake up, and come back to reality.


No but if all people on this thread made a useful comment instead of talking out their butt like a little girl so they sound Macho, The would be probably 12 different times on here reasonably close. And good problems addressed. From those times he can go do his own thing and have an answer that would be in the general range. He would be happy with what he got and you wouldn't have to spent your time showing us you know how not to help people.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

BattleRidge said:


> No but if all people on this thread made a useful comment instead of talking out their butt like a little girl so they sound Macho, The would be probably 12 different times on here reasonably close. And good problems addressed. From those times he can go do his own thing and have an answer that would be in the general range. He would be happy with what he got and you wouldn't have to spent your time showing us you know how not to help people.


Thanks for posting that. It wasn't helpful, but thanks for taking the time to share.

The problem here is someone wants something for relatively nothing. An answer to a problem that wasn't well described in the beginning, nor much better in subsequent posts. As for 'talking out of their butt like a girl so they can sound Macho'... well, I'm not sure Ron has the talent to type with his cheeks, even while cross-dressing, if thats his thing.

Now, if what you really meant to say was, "I don't find these types of responses friendly or respectful" I would point you to the original post. More information is called for and that was pointed out to the OP by more than one person (and more than one licensed plumber, by the way).

So what do you want for nothing? Twelve wrong answers just so someone can make a Wild Assed Guess? Or perhaps twenty four answers so they can make a scientific wild assed guess? Point is, they are just guesses. There are not enough hard facts in the thread to do anything with but ask for more information.

The OP chooses not to understand/believe/concede this is the case, so we're left with you trying to defend him by insulting others.

Have a seat kid, this is just the opening act. The real show starts soon.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

1000 bucks per fixture rough in and set on plywood/subfloor 
800f or waste line tie in abve ground
1000 for the vent line through roof

$3800 bucks


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

BattleRidge said:


> No but if all people on this thread made a useful comment instead of talking out their butt like a little girl so they sound Macho, The would be probably 12 different times on here reasonably close. And good problems addressed. From those times he can go do his own thing and have an answer that would be in the general range. He would be happy with what he got and you wouldn't have to spent your time showing us you know how not to help people.


:laughing: You crack me up, I laughed at your reply so hard I nearly fell out of my chair.

Did you even read what I posted, I really don't think you did, but if you feel that way about my post, I don't have a problem with that, but I won't reply back at you with insults, cause I don't play that game.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

*What A Puss!*




BattleRidge said:


> No but if all people on this thread made a useful comment instead of talking out their butt like a little girl so they sound Macho, The would be probably 12 different times on here reasonably close. And good problems addressed. From those times he can go do his own thing and have an answer that would be in the general range. He would be happy with what he got and you wouldn't have to spent your time showing us you know how not to help people.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

I apologize I was kinda a dick and was amped up about something else in the first place. So I was kinda being a puss. I just find things like "I wouldn't ask you" I can't even remember all your quotes, but they weren't helpful, or saying much. The painters are even worse, but it seems like if you can't help them with it then just leave it be? I don't really care either way tho its your show. 



Ron The Plumber said:


> :laughing: You crack me up, I laughed at your reply so hard I nearly fell out of my chair.
> 
> Did you even read what I posted, I really don't think you did, but if you feel that way about my post, I don't have a problem with that, but I won't reply back at you with insults, cause I don't play that game.


----------

